# Welches Framework/Technologie sinnvoll?



## Cesar+3_FK (15. Okt 2016)

Hallo,

unsere Projektgruppe soll folgende auf WEBFORMULAREN basierende Softwarelösung in JAVA erstellen.

- in dem Unternehmen arbeiten mehrere hundert Mitarbeiter, die über unsere Anwendungen Formulare erstellen können und diese einem anderen Mitarbeiter als Bearbeiter zuteilen

- der Bearbeiter wird anhand der Produkt-Nr. ausgewählt, die der Ersteller des Formulars eingibt. Die Daten hierzu kommen aus einer MS-SQL Datenbank

-  Nachdem erstellen des Formulars oder nach gewissen anderen Aktionen (Eskalation, Warengruppe sperren) sollen ebenfalls E-Mails an in der MS-SQL Datenbank festgelegte Mitarbeiter rausgehen

- Der Mitarbeiter ist beim öffnen des der Anwendung über seine Windows-ID per Single sign-on direkt angemeldet und sieht seine Übersicht. Die von ihm erstellten Formulare werden auch so mit ihm als Ersteller gekennzeichnet.


Meine Frage ist, welche weiteren Technologien, vorallem welche Frameworks ihr zum erstellen der Softwarelösung empfehlen könnt?

Wir sind eine Gruppe von Studenten und haben bis jetzt nur mittelmäßige Programmiererfahrung. 

Wäre Java Server Faces eine geeignete Lösung?
Was sagt ihr zu Spring, Struts, Pure Servlets, Tapestry, AppFuse, Wicket oder Vaadin?

Was wäre sinnvoll? Welche weiteren Tipps habt ihr?


----------



## tommysenf (15. Okt 2016)

Deine Anforderungen lassen sich prinzipiell mit allen diesen Frameworks umsetzen. Ich würde euch zu JSF raten. Es ist sozusagen die offizielle aktuelle Lösung von Oracle dafür und SSO Lösungen werden von den Application Servern auch angeboten. Dadurch das ihr dann Wissen in JSF besitzt habt ihr eventuell mal einen Vorteil bei späteren echten Projekten. Die 2. Wahl währe Spring welches in der Industrie noch sehr verbreitet ist. Alles andre ist dann eher exotisch


----------



## Cesar+3_FK (15. Okt 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Hat vieleicht noch jemand eine andere Meinung bzw. kann man begründen, warum JSF am ehesten geeignet ist (Vorteile/Nachteile) gegenüber den anderen Frameworks?


----------



## tommysenf (15. Okt 2016)

JSF:
 Vorteile
Der offizielle Standard
Weit verbreitet 
Sehr viel Dokumentation und Beispiele verfügbar 
Nachteil:
Relativ komplex und steile Lernkurve


----------



## JStein52 (15. Okt 2016)

Cesar+3_FK hat gesagt.:


> unsere Projektgruppe soll folgende auf WEBFORMULAREN basierende Softwarelösung in JAVA erstellen.


Ist Java gesetzt ? Ansonsten käme evtl. auch PHP in Frage, evtl. mit der Template-Engine Smarty. Damit habe ich schon ähnliche Anwendungen erstellt.


----------



## klauskarambulut (15. Okt 2016)

Jax-RS Standard in JEE, darüber dann JSON zurückgeben.

Client dann in JavaScript mittels React, alternativ Angular2 oder Vue.js.

Sehr sehr einfach und schnell. 

Backend und Frontend sind gut entkoppelt, spielen aber sehr gut zusammen.


----------



## Cesar+3_FK (15. Okt 2016)

Ja Java ist gesetzt

Es soll auch ein apache tomcat server eingesetzt werden

Meine Aufgabe ist es jetzt, drei passende Frameworks aus zu suchen, die Vor- und Nachteil für das Projekt zu identifizieren und eine Vorauswahl zu treffen. 

Habe mich jetzt etwas in JSF eingearbeitet.


Habe leider noch nicht so viel Erfahrung in dem Bereich.

Welche anderen Technologien könnte ich für den Vergleich nutzen? Spring?


----------



## thecain (15. Okt 2016)

Z.b oder vaadin oder ninja. Gibts sicher nocj viele viele mehr


----------



## Cesar+3_FK (20. Okt 2016)

Jetzt ist in unserem Projekt ein neues Problem aufgetretten:

Wir fragen uns, wie wir den Appache Tomcat Server mit Active Direcotry verbinden können, sodass jeder Benutzer beim Bearbeiten des Formulars automatisch eindeutig zu identifizieren ist und wir keinen Login brauchen.

Kennt da jemand eine Möglichkeit bzw. schätzt er das Problem als Hinderniss ein?


----------



## thecain (20. Okt 2016)

Nein, kein Hindernis


----------



## Dukel (20. Okt 2016)

Google?
http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-7.0-doc/windows-auth-howto.html


----------



## TheFrog (20. Okt 2016)

Du musst die beiden Dateien server.xml und web.xml anpassen.
In server.xml kommt der ldap realm rein (ldap-url, einstiegspunkt usw.), in web.xml die restlichen Sicherheitseinstellungen.


----------

